# Minton Update!



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Some new pics of Minton not long to go now! Don't you just love those eyes? Hattie will melt, (hopefully!)


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

So cute. I'm starting to get broody again x 


Jeanie x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Love, Love, love him .... 

Oh wow Sue .. he is scrummy ...   

You must be so happy ... start your countdown now ..


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a beautiful boy Minton is, gorgeous colouring


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Love, Love, love him ....
> 
> Oh wow Sue .. he is scrummy ...
> 
> You must be so happy ... start your countdown now ..


Just hope the weather improves Hattie is not impressed, thought of you and your twelve paws!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

ha ha ha .. had to get the hair dryer out .. lol 

I have had enough of the rain .. but never enough of wet puppy paws  

Minton is a lovely looking puppy .. I will enjoy watching him grow and develop xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ah he looks very handsome


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

This is totally against the grain of everything I believe in ( 27yrs in a male dominated enviroment!) but i do believe Hattie will benifit from the male perspective. She is calm at home with just me but gets so worked up when she meets someone new. They do not help as they love to wind her up. The worst offender is the partner of the puppy class tutor! Met her today Hattie was a mess! Let's hope Minton will rise above it!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Very cute! Of course Hattie will LOVE her new friend.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

He is adorable!! I see what you mean about the eyes,he is going to get off with murder with those lol xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh Sue I am really pleased for you as Minton is so gorgeous! You definitely made the right choice there! You must be very happy at how he's coming along. They will make a very handsome couple! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

He is gorg!! Beautiful back drop...you are very lucky to live where you do!!


----------



## maddy (Dec 27, 2011)

What a sweetie


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Really cute. Your puppy is about a week ahead of mine in age. It's so exciting! I've never owned a dog before but wanted one since I was little. I can't quite believe I'm actually going to get one! How excited are you? 

Eleanor


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

dollyonken said:


> Really cute. Your puppy is about a week ahead of mine in age. It's so exciting! I've never owned a dog before but wanted one since I was little. I can't quite believe I'm actually going to get one! How excited are you?
> 
> Eleanor


Really looking forward to Minton coming home! He will be my 5th dog so I have some idea what to expect. Best advice I can give, don't expect too much from your pup, remember he/she has not read the training manual, he/she is going through a momentous life changing time so allow him/her time to come to terms with what new lifestyle changes are thrown at them. Try to empathise with your pup and consider how you would feel in their shoes! It all works out in the end but be under no illusion such a small scrap has such a large personality!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Some new pics of Minton not long to go now! Don't you just love those eyes? Hattie will melt, (hopefully!)
> 
> View attachment 2801
> 
> ...


Minton is such a handsome chap, he will charm Hattie I'm sure. Looking forward to seeing some pictures of them together 



dollyonken said:


> Really cute. Your puppy is about a week ahead of mine in age. It's so exciting! I've never owned a dog before but wanted one since I was little. I can't quite believe I'm actually going to get one! How excited are you?
> 
> Eleanor


Oh Eleanor, so pleased to hear you've found a puppy. I was thinking of you only the other week, wondering whether you were going to get one in time for the summer hols.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Minton is just gorgeous! You must be so excited now!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh!!!! He is just so cute!!!! Yay! Not much longer till he is home

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I need to stop reading these threads, sooo broody!!

Minton is gorgeous! xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Minton :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

He is so so cute, so want one  !!


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

What a cutie. All these new puppy pictures are making me want another one !


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't think I can take this anymore all these gorgeous puppies on here of late! Minton is lovely :love-eyes:


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Such a shame we are on opposite sides of the country I am sure Treacle and Hattie would have loads in common!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Bertie Brown said:


> I don't think I can take this anymore all these gorgeous puppies on here of late! Minton is lovely :love-eyes:


Thank you Clare the only advice I can give is in the end 2 are easier than one, (I hope!) You may see me on this site in a few weeks wondering what have I done!


----------



## Natalie (May 17, 2012)

So cute


----------

